# Issue WHILE running the installer



## cmbezln (Oct 13, 2011)

after i push the ACMEinstaller to the TP via novacom, the installer runs and gets to this point and stops:

already prepared device detected, just mounting
[ 6.13421234 EXT4-fs (dm-8): recovery complete
[ 6.2342423 EXT4-fs (dm-8): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
no cminstall dir found, nothing to install
Power off when ready
[ 72.23422 msm_timer_set_next_event(12) clock dg_timer, alarm already expired, now 32424klsdjf alarm 234j, late -4

FIN

also, cminstaller folder is definitely there


----------



## cmbezln (Oct 13, 2011)

nevermind....i had the firectory named "cminstaller" instead of "cminstall"


----------

